# Lifetime drives - map edition



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So - maybe I have less to do and keep myself busy than others. I was thinking it would be fun to see where and how far you've driven. This is open to all, but really want to see the maps from Teslafi or if you've got another service that shows you your lifetime drives by map - do a screen capture and show us. Be careful not to give your actual home address or location away, just in case someone is really bored and would want to hunt you down for some reason.

Mine I guess are truly pretty boring. Commute back and forth to work, and local driving and then two destinations a couple hundred miles away that I've been to a few times. For pointers - if you are on a Mac - Command, Shift, 4 will let you do a screen capture.


----------



## bradkeller (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for starting this. I seem to remember a similar thread a while ago. But here's mine. I live near DC, work in MD, have relatives in Richmond and WV, go to Florida every summer, and have traveled a bit to the west for work.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's mine. Plans for trips this fall to Canadian Rockies and down through part of western US will expand this greatly. And also waiting for new SCs to make better/more direct routes for my trips to Missouri. Hannibal, I specifically need you!


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

This feature has been fun to "build" with more and more drives. However, I determined it made an error last weekend. It drew a slightly different route than we actually drove. I wish I'd had Teslsfi when I purchased the car as it would have shown that first drive home from the Tesla Center in Freemont.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Here are the two college visitation trips I took this past summer.


garsh said:


> That was a pretty epic 5-day road trip.
> We tossed in a visit to Milwaukee as well, just to cross Wisconsin off our states-we-haven't-visited-yet list.





garsh said:


> The second big 5-colleges-in-5-days roadtrip is now complete.
> I need a nap!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

@GDN, you need to get out more!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> @GDN, you need to get out more!


I know - tell me about it. I would likely never stay at home, but when your partner has to deal with 14 to 18 different people with issues every day of his work week he is ready to do nothing but hibernate at home on the weekends. I used to average 18K miles a year on the pickups by myself. We drive about that or less combined these days. I watch the Model 3's listed for sale and am kind of amazed at the number of miles on some of them. I wish I got to enjoy my car that much.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My mode


GDN said:


> I know - tell me about it. I would likely never stay at home, but when your partner has to deal with 14 to 18 different people with issues every day of his work week he is ready to do nothing but hibernate at home on the weekends. I used to average 18K miles a year on the pickups by myself. We drive about that or less combined these days. I watch the Model 3's listed for sale and am kind of amazed at the number of miles on some of them. I wish I got to enjoy my car that much.


My Model 3 is already out of warranty(51,000 miles in 18 months). I wish I had a travel map to display.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> My mode
> My Model 3 is already out of warranty(51,000 miles in 18 months). I wish I had a travel map to display.


No printer and crayons?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

You asked for it @GDN!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> You asked for it @GDN!
> View attachment 33025


I love it and I know it to be very accurate, because I recall how close you got to Dallas passing through Ardmore, OK, but didn't have enough time to turn 90 minutes to the South !!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Here's mine at the moment:


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I started tracking my miles in Teslafi within a day of driving the car home. here's where it's gone in it's 24, 159 miles.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

and the summary









I had some early morning drives that didnt log because I left before "deep sleep" turned off. about 175 miles in total is the difference between the odometer and the logged miles (minus those before I started tracking at delivery).


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

These are great! Here's mine...


----------



## VFRMike (Aug 11, 2017)

Not too exciting, but here's mine. It does not show the original drive from Fremont Ca.


----------

